# News from Embarc about HGVC



## Bill4728 (Oct 22, 2021)

Here is a letter I just got from Embarc



_Dear Embarc Members,
‌
Since Hilton Grand Vacations’ acquisition of Diamond Resorts on August 2, 2021, Embarc became part of the HGV family. Although the acquisition was recent, the relationship between HGV and Embarc is not new. The previous partnership between HGV and Intrawest was one of the motivating factors behind the acquisition of Diamond and with it, Embarc. We would like to take this opportunity to provide you with several updates since the acquisition.

Resort Visits
At this time, HGV’s due diligence team continues to visit and evaluate Embarc properties. Feedback from these visits has been overwhelmingly positive. In fact, recent reviews have shown that the product quality, services and amenities at our Embarc resorts align closely with HGV’s high brand standards. As a result, HGV proposed to the Embarc Board of Directors to rebrand all Embarc resorts as Hilton Grand Vacations properties, which the board approved on September 15, 2021. We believe the rebranding will bring an enhanced vacation experience to all.
‌
Rebranding Plans
The rebranding project includes two aspects. First, adding the Hilton Grand Vacations brand to each resort’s name, including signage and collateral. Second, ensuring all facilities and services meet the HGV brand standards through each property’s ongoing management. Both aspects were included in the “Naming and Branding Agreement” approved by the Embarc Board of Directors. It is also important to note that although HGV is an independent publicly traded company, there is a long-term agreement with Hilton. This means that all HGV brand initiatives and changes are subject to final approval by Hilton.

Regarding costs, main rebranding expenses such as signage, collateral and other requirements to initially meet HGV’s brand standards will be paid by HGV, while the ongoing cost to maintain the brand standards will be an association expense covered by Embarc Members, including the developer. These ongoing costs are normally part of the reserves portion of each resort’s budget, as well as planned renovation and refurbishment programs at each property.

Future Benefits
In addition to rebranding all Embarc resorts, options are being evaluated to provide Embarc Members access to HGV properties and HGV Club Members access to Embarc resorts. As final details are available, including program access fees and costs, we will share these with you. The aim is not to change your existing Embarc Member benefits; rather, add new offerings to enhance your membership and vacation experience.

Finally, rebranding of Embarc properties will be a multi-year, phased effort. As resorts are rebranded, we will share existing updates with you along the way. We would like to emphasize that access to your timeshare will remain the same and you will receive the same level of service you’ve come to enjoy.

We look forward to the opportunities becoming part of the HGV family brings and can’t wait to see what’s in store for Embarc Members.

Best wishes,
Your Embarc Board of Directors
_
So Embrac owners may become HGVC owners not a "lessor" owner of DRI - HVC


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 22, 2021)

And in the US that gives HGV a few spots they didn’t have in Palm Desert and the FL panhandle. I’d like to check out the Vancouver property once Canada fully opens.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 22, 2021)

That's very exciting news! So much considering a HGVC resale now as things shake out of the merger.....Debating on buying where I want to go (HHI) or just the best MF/pt for my goals (Vegas.) Decisions, decisions....


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 22, 2021)

This is promising news. Hopefully we will all have club points access to each portfolio and it won't cost more than a reservation fee. Fingers crossed!

FWIW...So far HGV is moving a lot faster than MVC is with integrating Vistana. It's been 2 years and counting and so far only II priority exchanges.

I surmise however that because Embarc and HGVC had a points affiliate exchange relationship prior to the DRI acquisition, that some integration in the systems and processes already existed so not as hard as it would be for MVC with Vistana which needed to start from scratch.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 22, 2021)

That is good news for Embrac owners. IMO.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 22, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> This is promising news. Hopefully we will all have club points access to each portfolio and it won't cost extra. Fingers crossed!
> 
> FWIW...So far HGV is moving a lot faster than MVC is with integrating Vistana. It's been 2 years and counting and so far only II priority exchanges.
> 
> I surmise however that because Embarc and HGVC had a points affiliate exchange relationship prior to the DRI acquisition, that some integration in the systems and processes already existed so not as hard as it would be for MVC with Vistana which needed to start from scratch.



I also think keeping the majority of the 2 systems separate will be a big factor in reducing the time it take to integrate. Isn’t MVC trying to totally merge Vistana into MVC?


----------



## alexadeparis (Oct 22, 2021)

Loved Sandestin (exchange) and always wanted to go to Zihuat, so I am excited to see what happens.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 23, 2021)

We enjoyed the relationship of CI and HGVC when they used to be associated.   We weren't happy about the sale of CI to DRI  Hopefully this is really good news for Embarc owners.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 23, 2021)

link to the discussion on the hilton side..   https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/embarc-letter-from-hgvc-some-small-news.327173/unread


----------



## GT75 (Oct 23, 2021)

Bill4728 said:


> We enjoyed the relationship of CI and HGVC when they used to be associated. We weren't happy about the sale of CI to DRI Hopefully this is really good news for Embarc owners.


I think the feeling is mutual on the HGVC side also for both of your points.  I know for me personally it is.   I was able to send my son and new daughter-in-law on the honeymoon to CI ZIHUATANEJO over 7 years ago (using that association).   They loved it and stated that we go.   Of course, then DRI bought CI and that was the end to that.   

I am also hoping that the two systems can be beneficially & fairly merge together.   I think the two system compliment each other, IMO.


----------



## WBP (Oct 26, 2021)

I new it! I saw this one coming. I think this is great news for Embarc members, they rid themselves of Diamond (and hopefully HGV very quickly dumps the Diamond employees that they inherited), and they gain the strength of a respectable hotel company that has some relationship with the timeshare company that it sold naming rights to.


----------



## goaliedave (Nov 29, 2021)

buzglyd said:


> And in the US that gives HGV a few spots they didn’t have in Palm Desert and the FL panhandle. I’d like to check out the Vancouver property once Canada fully opens.


Canada fully reopened to USA visitors in August. I live in Whistler, Embarc has been packed with USA and Canadian folk, and now that ski season has started book way ahead!


----------



## letsgobobby (Dec 1, 2021)

Excited about this as HGVC owner, especially Zihua and Whistler - but how hard to get in to at 9 months (club season) and points required will make or break this.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 4, 2021)

When Embarc was an affiliate of HGVC we were able to make a Whistler reservation for mid-December.  We were new HGVC owners at the time so didn't know about booking at midnight 9 months prior. We found availability but this was pre Christmas so on the edge of shoulder season. The snow coverage was good that year. I don't recall what availability looked like after the new year.


----------



## ccwu (Dec 4, 2021)

Years ago, we were able to call HGV to exchange to IntraWest in Whistler during winter ski season. We were so disappointed when DRI bought IntraWest. Now we are looking forward to be able to exchange into IntraWest again. I checked HGV website. Not in there yet. Guess has to call like in the past. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper (Dec 4, 2021)

ccwu said:


> Years ago, we were able to call HGV to exchange to IntraWest in Whistler during winter ski season. We were so disappointed when DRI bought IntraWest. Now we are looking forward to be able to exchange into IntraWest again. I checked HGV website. Not in there yet. Guess has to call like in the past.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It may be awhile. I wouldn’t think anything would be available to book till after the new year, probably later.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Dec 5, 2021)

DVC also used to have a direct exchange arrangement with Club Intrawest. We stayed at CI Palm Desert in 2010 using DVC points. The arrangement was dropped when DRI bought CI.


----------

